# Tick Bite



## Kathy615 (Oct 23, 2015)

I am having a hard time finding the ICD10 code for a tick bite of the axilla.  The tick was removed and the patient was prescribed a prophylactic antibiotic for Lyme Disease. I came up with W57.XXXA, but that doesn't seem right.  Thanks


----------



## TheStephCode (Oct 23, 2015)

Bite/arm/superficial/insect  *S40.86--  *(req's 7 digits)


----------



## Kathy615 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

